# Any recommendations to get insurance for Harley Davidson?



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have an Electra Glide which is at present still on UK plates and 3rd party only Spanish insurance at a crazy figure.

I am just about to go through the re-registration process onto Spanish plates and will then want to re-insure.

The bike is 17 years old and this seems to bother some brokers I've spoken to, who say that 3rd party only is all that's available.

Anyone know any different please?

Neil


----------



## Lutko (Sep 10, 2008)

*Insurance for Bikes*

Hey there, where are you in spain? Got a friend with a bike that got a great deal through his broker.
Got the broker phone number if u r still looking

Best

Fran



neilmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Electra Glide which is at present still on UK plates and 3rd party only Spanish insurance at a crazy figure.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It was near impossible for YEARS to get anything more that TPO on ANY BIKE - incl. new.

On anything older than 5 years - I doubt you'll have MUCH luck without a HUGE excess. This applies equally to cars - UNLESS you had it so insured with less than 5 before. 

TPFT is about now - but iirc I was quoted more than twice to go to TPFT on the HD and simply it was ott. Comp almost NOBODY does - although MAPFRE have started on NEW machines.

If I drop it - I'll fix it - Would be a shame if it got pinched, that's true. But you'll get next to nothing for a 17year old bike - Makes NO difference that it's worth more. It's fiscal book value would be about 4% (or less) of it's original new price. No discussions. 

I've 3 bikes ALL on TPO - incl a 2002 TC88 Harley. 

For Harleys talk to C.A.S.E.R. I've had cheaper offers BUT unlike some others will deal with you directly and the lines are open until 9PM. A lot of InsCo's stop work at midday on Friday. When faced with an anomaly on registration papers - they instantly took the lower power value. All the others went UP. I was in serious bother when I called (as the company I had lined up said NO when I faxed the documents over, and I was stuck outside the "gestoria" on a Friday afternoon) - many would have taken advantage. They simply got it done and gained a client. It was the guy who sold me the bike who suggested them.

Where are you Neil? - I know a GOOD broker in Madrid ( Antonio Fernández at AMF seguros) - he reduced my Buells Insurance by 60%. The Guzzi forums here have sent a lot of work to him - he works for you - and to date has reduced EVERYBODY'S premiums. Winterthur Ins I think it is (so it's not a dodgy thing). But not sure if he's open to that much regional poaching. How's your Spanish too?

Another option given the age is to search for a CLASSIC BIKE insurance. This will have a mileage limit - BUT basically the value is fought over rather than take book value. This market is more or less dominated by Sergio Romagosa, and has been for YEARS. He covers my 29 year old Guzzi - has to be over 15years iirc.

Shop about YEARLY too - Every so often one of the co's will attack the bikes market - undercutting by large amounts. Can you prove NCD? this is starting to be more and more accepted.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Casa-Andaluza said:


> Hey there, where are you in spain? Got a friend with a bike that got a great deal through his broker.
> Got the broker phone number if u r still looking
> 
> Best
> ...


Hi Fran thanks for your quick reply. I am just inland from Gandia but I don't suppose it matters much where the broker is? You can email the number via my profile if you would prefer not to publish it on the web 



chris(madrid) said:


> For Harleys talk to C.A.S.E.R.
> 
> Where are you Neil? - I know a GOOD broker in Madrid ( Antonio Fernández at AMF seguros) - he reduced my Buells Insurance by 60%. The Guzzi forums here have sent a lot of work to him - he works for you - and to date has reduced EVERYBODY'S premiums. Winterthur Ins I think it is (so it's not a dodgy thing). But not sure if he's open to that much regional poaching.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detailed reply! I'll try C.A.S.E.R and see what they say...

If you have a phone number for your broker, that would be good?

Spanish is basic, get-you-by stuff so not too good for technical issues.

The Classic Bike option sounds interesting, again do you have a phone number?

No NCD proof as my last bike in the UK was on a classic policy that did not incorporate claims discounts. Presumably though, I will be entitled to one year when my current Spanish policy expires in October?

Thanks again

Neil


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

neilmac said:


> Hi Fran thanks for your quick reply. I am just inland from Gandia but I don't suppose it matters much where the broker is? You can email the number via my profile if you would prefer not to publish it on the web
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Neil

Im suprised you are having trouble, there are so many old Harly's around here. I'm just in land from Oliva ..... silly question but have you tried Mapfre in Oliva (new town) .... they are usually pretty helpful and if you need the option they speak English

Chris is right about excesses .... mine is €600 on a 3 year old 4 x 4 ... the only other option was getting an engineers report on it which didn't seem worth it


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Im suprised you are having trouble, there are so many old Harly's around here. I'm just in land from Oliva ..... silly question but have you tried Mapfre in Oliva (new town) .... they are usually pretty helpful and if you need the option they speak English
> 
> Chris is right about excesses .... mine is €600 on a 3 year old 4 x 4 ... the only other option was getting an engineers report on it which didn't seem worth it


Hi, thanks for that - I haven't tried them yet, but will now! I don't mind the excess so much but I do at least need theft cover if not fully comp.

It amazes me that 3rd party is so expensive with a classic bike that does very little mileage. I also read recently that Spanish insurance on a UK reg vehicle (which it is at the moment) is worthless in the event of a claim anyway

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

neilmac said:


> Hi, thanks for that - I haven't tried them yet, but will now! I don't mind the excess so much but I do at least need theft cover if not fully comp.
> 
> It amazes me that 3rd party is so expensive with a classic bike that does very little mileage. I also read recently that Spanish insurance on a UK reg vehicle (which it is at the moment) is worthless in the event of a claim anyway
> 
> ...


Well it often can be, for as a Spanish resident you aint really supposed to be driving a UK plated vehicle, especially if it is out of MOT

However I keep hearing of companies that have insured people .... just dont know what would happen in the event of a claim.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

CASER

Seguros en Madrid. Datos de AMF SEGUROS

SERGIO ROMAGOSA, S.L. - SEGUROS ESPECIALES PARA VEHICULOS HISTORICOS

Your limited Spanish may be an issue?

MAPFRE are good - but are NOT cheap. They run a shed load of local offices. But they are attacking the bike market. We have our 4*4 with them since we bought it 14 years ago (hence we get TPFT too - no excess) and as such they were prepared to discuss an older bike bike - but they ware 50% higher for the Buell than where I ended up with AMF. 

Allianz currently VERY high.

ADVICE - Do not use cheap backing insurers that some small brokers use to get prices down. I've a colleague who right now is suffering with one of the MUTUA's after their van was smashed into whilst parked. Despite police reports they will NOT attack the other co. Very poor service/assistance.

Strav. Loads of Harleys - YES - but also loads of folk paying way over the odds. Since I mentioned CASER to some mates here - a fair few have determined to move when renewal time comes. 

Claiming - Thank God so far it's only been needed once - Missus Citroen - Fully comp (red telephone on wheels) - no issues AT ALL. No - I lie - 4*4 windscreen too - just was a pain having to wait two days for the assessor - the rest painless.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well it often can be, for as a Spanish resident you aint really supposed to be driving a UK plated vehicle, especially if it is out of MOT
> 
> However I keep hearing of companies that have insured people .... just dont know what would happen in the event of a claim.


Me & Sue will be taking our (not classic) bikes over when we go so I was wondering how we go with this as we plan to be residents but the bikes will have UK plates. 
Presumeably we should transfer them?

Just another of the myriad of things we have to suss



Doggy


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Me & Sue will be taking our (not classic) bikes over when we go so I was wondering how we go with this as we plan to be residents but the bikes will have UK plates.
> Presumeably we should transfer them?
> 
> Just another of the myriad of things we have to suss
> Doggy


If you are planning to be resident here - legally you MUST get them onto Spanish plates. In theory if you plan to be resident from Day1 - You need to do this FAST. It's not a DIFFICULT process - but CAN involve cost/time and some irritation. The GC will let you get away with upto 6 months GENERALLY. I did it VERY fast as the tax/insurance had been cancelled prior to shipping anyway - so I had no plates either.

Things may have changed a bit BUT IS EU EU WIDE (was the same going into Germany from here)

The vehicle officially must have been in your name 6 months prior.

Make very sure you have a receipt or something that shows EU VAT has been paid. Or Hacienda will want their bit!

Acquire a EU Certificate of Conformity certificate (Importer where you are NOW) - This gives the EU homologation details. - Depending on where you are - this MAY require a Spanish engineers stamp/report too - I've always had one anyway. If it does not have a CoC (Special or Grey import) you will need to see an Engineer. 

With this you need to have the vehicle tested (to make sure it's not modified in contrary to the homologation) - this is normally restricted to chassis - (they don't normally dyno) - beware tyres though. Hot on lighting!

If you have a LHand Dip they may insist you change to RH Dip. Many new bikes have a centre dip though this is fine LH and RH. If you fitted different indicators etc - they MUST have € marks. This will all be done (Spain) at a SPECIFIC ITV station in the area. There is one for ALL Madrid. Expect queues as the Grey importers take cars by the truckload. 

ALL THIS SAID if you can show the vehicle was accepted as homolgated with changes (this is easy if it's entered in the original Reg Document) you'll be allowed to keep them. My Guzzi violates just about all of the lighting rules but it's in. The engineer wanted to see € marks - I asked how as it's a 1979 bike and is original as sold - I had to argue a bit.

You'll then have papers for registering in TRAFICO. This takes TIME. And this bit I've always left to a Gestoria as I could not be bothered. MAKE SURE THOUGH that they do the importation as a "Change of Domicile within the EU". 

If your Spanish is not up to arguments with engineers/testers - find a garage that will do the ITV part for you too. I've a mate in Malaga who's just had issues with retesting his Harley due to a difference in interpretation. The head engineer passed him through after he complained that it was standard and the "laddie" had failed it. He'll do it via the shop he bought it at HERE in future - Even the dealers get hit - I've a mate who had issues Grey importing a Morgan plus Eight. But they get LESS hassle.

If they're not SPECIAL TO YOU bikes - you might almost be better off selling and repurchasing.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

neilmac said:


> It amazes me that 3rd party is so expensive with a classic bike that does very little mileage. Neil


 I've been here so long I've stopped comparing. This is Spain and UK rules do not apply.

Thing is Neil there WAS a time when insurance misuse was rife here. NCD did not exist so there was no reason NOT TO make claims. 

I can recall being asked once (late mid '90's) if we needed a respray. Owner was about to sell his car and would have "scratched" the 4*4 so we could claim off him. I've heard of folk "take advantage" of windscreen replacement clauses too prior to sale. 

Then they began to apply NCD clauses - but in TPO the misuse still goes on to some extent amongst friends/family.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> [
> 
> MAPFRE are good - but are NOT cheap. They run a shed load of local offices. But they are attacking the bike market. We have our 4*4 with them since we bought it 14 years ago (hence we get TPFT too - no excess) and as such they were prepared to discuss an older bike bike - but they ware 50% higher for the Buell than where I ended up with AMF.


True they are not cheap but they are top class on service.

I have a Japanese grey import sports car with all kinds of modifications, and they suprisingly insured that when I came here with the same terms as the Spanish car I have.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> CASER
> 
> SERGIO ROMAGOSA, S.L. - SEGUROS ESPECIALES PARA VEHICULOS HISTORICOS
> 
> Your limited Spanish may be an issue?


Thanks for these, I've sent a couple of emails off (in English and Spanish) so I'll see what transpires.

Neil


----------



## Lutko (Sep 10, 2008)

*don't have the number with me but..*



neilmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Electra Glide which is at present still on UK plates and 3rd party only Spanish insurance at a crazy figure.
> 
> ...


As soon as I go back to the office I'll drop you an email


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lutko said:


> As soon as I go back to the office I'll drop you an email


If you have contacts then why not post them up here for all to see ... thats the point of a forum, people can search and gain info in the future which they cant if you send them by pm!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If you have contacts then why not post them up here for all to see ...


Cant help but agree - unless it's somehow sensitive/privileged info. It's how I obtained the AMF SEGUROS contact. Spanish Moto Guzzi Forum.

I fully understand that some folk prefer emails to forums. Emails are a lazy way of dealing with things too - as it comes to you often automatically whereas you have to look on forums.

All this pm'ing starts to suggest there's some kind of finders fee deal there. No offence Lutko - but it's sort of the appearance that's generated.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Totally agree with you guys but sometimes it's difficult to know if adding links is allowed. I've recently put links up for people and hoped they wouldn't be deleted by the Mods (which thankfully, they haven't been!)

Coffee and Forum Rules reading time, me thinks!


----------

